# Sunday Special - "What's That on the Plate, Mate ??



## luckytrim (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunday Special - "What's That on the Plate, Mate ?? 


Answer #1 begins with "A", #2 with "B", etc.

1. A dessert of chilled fruit (usually oranges and bananas)  mixed with coconut, also sometimes served as a salad... 

2. Popular in Greece and Turkey, this sweet dessert consists  of many layers of butter-drenched Phylo pastry, spices and chopped nuts,  drizzled with a spiced honey-lemon syrup before serving...

3. This specialty of Sonora, Mexico, is actually a Burrito  that is fried or deep-fried. It can contain any number of fillings including  shredded chicken, beef or pork, grated cheese, refried beans and  rice...

4. Cooked potatoes that are pureed with egg yolks and butter,  then formed into small shapes or piped as a garnish and baked until golden  brown...

5. This small domed confection has a filling of currants and  other dried fruit mixed with sugar and butter and encased in a puff pastry  shell. 

6. A dish of meat (usually chicken) that has been sautéed in  butter before being stewed with vegetables. The end result is a thick, chunky  stew, often flavored with wine...

7. These dumplings can be made from potatoes, flour or Fraina.  Eggs or cheese can be added to the dough, and finely chopped spinach is also a  popular addition. They are generally shaped into little balls, cooked in boiling  water and served with butter and Parmesan or a savory sauce. 

8. Said to have originated with African slaves on Southern  plantations, this is a dish of Black-eyed peas cooked with salt pork and  seasonings and served with cooked rice. 

9. This is a traditional layered dish of equal parts seasoned  lamb or mutton chops, potatoes and onions. Water or stock is poured over all,  the pot is covered tightly and cooked slowly for 2 to 3 hours...

10. A small cake made with flaky pastry, filled with a layer  of almond past topped with jam. A latticed pastry topping allows the colorful  jam filling to peek through. 

11. Traditionally served on the Jewish Sabbath, this is a  baked pudding usually made with potatoes or noodles, though meat, vegetables and  other ingredients are sometimes included.

12. This Philippine version of the egg roll consists of a thin  "skin" made of flour or cornstarch, eggs and water wrapped around a filling and  fried. Sometimes a lettuce leaf is used to enfold the filling mixture, in which  case it is not fried. The filling can be made of chopped raw or cooked  vegetables, meat or a combination of the two.

13. Tube-shaped noodles about 4 inches long and 1 inch in  diameter, they are boiled, then stuffed with a meat or cheese mixture, covered  with a sauce and baked...

14. A delectable dessert made with crisp layers of puff pastry  spread with "Crème Patisserie" and either glazed with a thin icing or dusted  with confectioners' sugar. 

15. Though it's quite bony, this cut of meat is very  flavorful. Because it can be extremely tough (depending on the age of the  animal), it requires long, slow braising. It's often used for stews or  soups...

16. A highly seasoned pickled vegetable relish. The vegetables  used vary from recipe to recipe and can include tomatoes, sweet peppers, onions,  zucchini, cucumber, cauliflower, beans, etc. 

17. A flour tortilla filled with a savory mixture, then folded  in half to form a turnover shape. The filling can include shredded cheese,  cooked meat, refried beans or a combination of items. After the tortilla is  filled and folded, it's toasted under a broiler or fried. These are usually cut  into strips before being served...

18. This French dish is a thick, rich, well-seasoned stew of  meat, poultry or fish that can be made with or without vegetables.

19. A term in Italian cookery describing a thin medallion of  meat (most often veal), usually prepared by dredging the meat in flour before  sautéing it. The dish is generally served with a sauce based on wine or  tomatoes. 

20. this Cajun specialty is generally hard to find outside  Louisiana. It's a lean chunk of cured pork (usually shoulder) or beef that's  been richly seasoned with ingredients such as red pepper, garlic, filet' powder  and any of several other herbs or spices, depending on the manufacturer. It's  then smoked for about (again, depending on the cook) 2 days. The result is a  firm, smoky and flavorfully tangy meat that is principally used for  seasoning.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
1. Ambrosia
2. Baklava
3. Chimichanga
4. Duchess Potatoes
5. Eccles Cake
6. Fricassee
7. Gnocchi
8. Hoppin' John
9. Irish stew
10. Jalousie
11. Kugel
12. Lumpia
13. Manicotti
14. Napoleon
15. Oxtail
16. Piccalilli
17. Quesadilla
18. Ragout'
19. Scaloppini
20. Tasso


----------

